# Difference between 1911 and M&P



## Buggy Chief (Apr 18, 2009)

What's the difference. Haven't been around firearms in years and looking to get back into collecting. I have a small collection in the safe and am looking to purchase a semi auto .45


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Pictures are worth 1,000 words.,
Here's an M&P








It's a striker fired poly framed modern combat style pistol. It known as a double action weapon.

Here's a 1911








A 1911 is what people would call the old style combat weapon. It is a single action steel framed pistol.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank You very much. It's clear now. Thanks especially for the pics


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Check out the Baretta PX4 .45. Nice weapon, Nice Price. 400 year old Italian Company whos reputation speaks for itself. Also available in .40 as standard Police Issue.

http://www.px4storm.com/


----------

